# Salvaging the Blueing/Bluing on a Chain



## Boris (Apr 8, 2014)

I can get my chains pretty clean by soaking them in gasoline and wire brushing off any caked-on grease. The problem on really good chains, is that I lose most of the factory applied blueing/bluing on the outer part of the links. Any suggestions on how I can do less harm to the blue?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2014)

Blue #2 food coloring in your gasoline? If it can cause cancer is should work on a chain.


----------



## Wcben (Apr 9, 2014)

Instead of wire brushing, try using "hard" toothbrushes, they're a bit less abrasive, it will take longer but, less damage will be done.  You could also do a cold blue touch up.... You can get cold blue touch-up pretty much anywhere that sells guns.....


----------



## morton (Apr 9, 2014)

*I've had good luck with Easy Off oven cleaner...*

.. the original formula in yellow can.  Will not remove rust but is murder on grease.  Put the chain in a container, spray librally, wait 10 minutes, and wash off with water.  I had to use a stiff toothbrush in one or two places but the chain came out very clean and did not harm the bluing, however if I were you, would do a link or 2 first to test.  Using gasoline for cleaning scares me but with EO you need to wear chemical resistant gloves or it will dry out you hands very quickly. Also, I wear a paper mask to avoid breathing fumes as they are quite noxious.  Same caveats apply to gasoline but EO doesn't have the explosive potential.  By the way, I always work outside when doing this.


----------



## jkent (Apr 9, 2014)

Try using farm grade diesel fuel. Or even regular diesel fuel would probably work too. 
Diesel fuel is not as processed as gasoline and has a higher concentration of oil in it.
This is what I use a usually don't have to scrub much at all.
jkent


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## RJWess (Apr 9, 2014)

Have you tried Goof Off. I have used this on some pretty dirty chains and they have come out great. No scrubbing needed just spray the chain in a bucket, let soak 5 or 10 minutes then just wipe off.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll add one more to the list.  I use ZEP Purple Industrial at 20oz to a gallon of hot water.  Lightly scrub only with a nylon brush and the gunk comes right off.  It's non-petroleum and won't harm the blue.  You have to shoot it with WD immediately after rinse.  It works so well at removing grease and oil that it will flash rust very quickly.


----------

